# Favorite Type of Tan



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

All I've evre used is an alum tan on the squirrels I do. It's an alright tan, the skin comes out nice and stretchy but I don't think that it is the best tan out there :-? so I am going to try something new and just wanted to find out what you guys prefered. Just state the tan you use and explain why you like to use it.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

I use liqua tan on everything, but you can get by with DP on a squirrel.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

deer hunters hide tanning formula http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...t=deer+hunters+hide+tanning+formula&noImage=0

this stuff is great and i cant imangine using anything else
i use it mostly for squirrels its cheap, effective, easy instructions no hard work all you need is salt water a knife and 5-7 days. it makes the hide strechy and yellowish white indian style soft and supple. if you hjave any questions just pm me


----------

